

Ask HN: Launching a startup. To-do list? - niico

Sup guys,<p>Im starting a new "social/dating" project all by myself.
Im a designer so I did all the UI work and now sent the PSD files to convert them to HTML to India.
All the back-end will be coded by a friend of mine in Amsterdam.<p>My question is.
What should I do while the guy in India is slicing the PSD and my friend in Amsterdam is building the back-end?<p>Should I "ship quiet and ship often" or start generating some buzz. Although I don't think it will be a good idea to start making noise for a product that is not done yet.<p>What can I do in the meanwhile?<p>Thanks in advance
======
markstansbury
I suggest you grab a beer. First things first.

After that, maybe see if you can get some people signed up for launch notices.
Maybe see if you can get some female early adopters. That strikes me as the
biggest dating-site problem.

Good luck.

~~~
anasol
Actually, yeah!

I do not know much about dating sites, but I just heard from a male friend
yesterday that guys tend to get a lot of advertisement showing pretty girls
that end up being links for porn sites... so compare with these and make your
site contrast! I definitely agree that you need to motivate females to "trust"
your site enough that they will sign up for it. Perhaps you might release a
beta version for your friends and they can invite their friends?

------
anasol
It depends on your timeline. You might want to generate buzz before the
product comes out so that there is some level of expectation and, if you have
been advertising correctly, then you should have some people coming in to
check it out once you release it. Ideally your site will be good enough that
they will free-advertise for you via word of mouth.

Now, if it is going to take a while for the backend and the rest to be ready,
you can make the best out of your time by creating what will be your
advertisement strategies for the weeks before the site launches.

Hope this helps.

------
mindfulbee
1) start a landing page using Unbounce.com and reach out to some 1st degree
connections to be testers 2) start gathering some data to validate your idea--
talk to the people around you and ask them questions that revolves around this
topic. 3) If it's a Web app, maybe start working on the mobile UI 4) Research
competitors (I would check out Okcupid), partners, financial prospects, etc.
Learn the industry and do you homework!

Hope this helps! Let me know how it goes!

------
Mrinal
Build relationships, relationships and relationships .. with your customers.
Definition of "customers" vary from phase to phase of the startup. If you want
to create awareness through media, get to know all the people (customer) who
write about social dating. Later if you intend to seek funding, map that space
and get to know investors ... so on and so forth. It is always best to build
relationships with people when you dont seek something ...

------
niico
How come people are saying that comments at HN are getting worse, negative and
unhelpful... every comment at this thread was awesome!

------
niico
Both advices were very useful. Cheers ;)

------
bmelton
You should almost certainly start trying to generate buzz.

I put together a list of media contacts at loudstartup.com, though it's
primarily for tech-related startups. Might be of help.

~~~
keiferski
Nice list. You should add The Startup Foundry too.
<http://www.thestartupfoundry.com>

EDIT: nevermind, didn't notice there was more than one page. You should put
the page navigation at the top of the page.

~~~
bmelton
Thanks! That site was built, VERY quickly. I actually created a thread in
which I referred to it as the '2 hour startup', cause I built it (in Django)
while I was stuck on the most boring and pointless conference call ever.

It's on the list, they're just sorted by 'reach', which is to say, the number
of unique visitors they get in a month (as best I can estimate).

StartupFoundry is currently at the bottom of Page 3, if you're looking for it.

